# Solved: Attach an email to an email?



## skagway (Oct 25, 2005)

Is there anyway to attach an email to another email using Outlook?


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

Yes. In the message, click the arrow next to the paper clip icon on the toolbar, and select Item. Then choose the message you want to attach.


----------

